# How To Make Caramel's At Home???



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

How to make one's, like those I had in England!!!

A friend of mine had some very fine ones, with  chocolate on the outside ,and chocolate on the inside of the Caramel. Ones with the chocolate on the inside were best. Do you know of these per chance?

The rolls Royce of Caramel's.

Is it difficult, to make really good Caramel's in the home kitchen?

I have never made candy before.

candy, most of the time it's either too expensive, or not worth eating.

Thank's 

Alex


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Chocotoff is the name, made by Côte d'Or, Belgain stuff of course, chocolate outside and chocolate caramel inside.

No idea how they're made but they are very addictive!





  








41X6OmuxxVL.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2014











  








Chokotoff-3-chokotoffs-35592241-500-380.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2014


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Considering the high temperature required to make caramel and the reverse for chocolate, putting chocolate inside caramel is an interesting (and challenging) concept.  I never seen nor tasted anything like that.

Would you happen to have a product name, picture and/or website you can share.  I would like to study the assemblage for such a product.

thanks

Luc H.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Here you go, Luc. The Belgian chocolate candy "Chokotoff" is one of the most popular treats made by Côte d'Or since... 1936.

https://www.cotedor.be/produits/Chokotoff Noir?p=3502


----------



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

Luc_H said:


> Considering the high temperature required to make caramel and the reverse for chocolate, putting chocolate inside caramel is an interesting (and challenging) concept. I never seen nor tasted anything like that.
> 
> Would you happen to have a product name, picture and/or website you can share. I would like to study the assemblage for such a product.
> 
> ...


so would I, but sorry I don't have the name of it . It came in the two types I mentioned above though. Does Chocotoff make the ones with the chocolate inside the Caramell? Also these were not chocolate Caramell's they were regular caramel.

is it hard to make Caramel's ?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Here you go, Luc. The Belgian chocolate candy "Chokotoff" is one of the most popular treats made by Côte d'Or since... 1936.
> 
> https://www.cotedor.be/produits/Chokotoff Noir?p=3502


Chris, that product is chocolate covered caramel, Alex here is referring to a caramel covered chocolate i.e. the reverse.

Luc H.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like a variation of old fashioned British toffee eclairs, caramel, with a choc centre, sometimes also covered in chocolate. Try searching for Cadbury's toffee eclairs, and other British toffee manufacturers such as Nonsuch.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

AlexB said:


> is it hard to make Caramel's ?


Caramel making requires precise technique and temperature control. There are many variations of caramels out there from hard brittle glasslike to dripping flowy spreadable passing through soft chewy. Each variation requires a different technique.

can you describe the candy? was it a chocolate fondant inside a hard candy like caramel?

Luc H.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

An easy way to do it is to pour caramel onto a silpat and when mostly cooled pipe a line of ganache near the edge and roll then slice into pieces when completely room temp.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Theres two methods, for a more liquid caramel use this technique.





 with room temperature caramel.

For a stiff, chewy caramel simply make this recipe:





  








DSC01646.JPG




__
dobzre


__
Oct 21, 2014


__
1







and dip them.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Éclairs!

I found these:

















Luc H.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, those are what I mentioned in my post!

I don't know if these are what the OP was looking for, though.


----------



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

Luc_H said:


> Caramel making requires precise technique and temperature control. There are many variations of caramels out there from hard brittle glasslike to dripping flowy spreadable passing through soft chewy. Each variation requires a different technique.
> 
> can you describe the candy? was it a chocolate fondant inside a hard candy like caramel?
> 
> Luc H.


Luc H , it was a soft Caramel in a little rapper . conventional finger candy in rapper the kind you put a lot in a bole .

Dobzre , thanks that's terrific .


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I found Dobzre's recipe on the web.... maybe easier to read.

http://www.popsugar.com/food/How-Make-Caramel-Candies-21745974

Because of the temperature required to make and pour caramel, it would be difficult to make a soft caramel then trying to fill it with real chocolate while still hot but filling with chocolate caramel would be easier.

The way I would approach making chocolate inside caramel (like an éclair) candy would be by making three layers:

pour a first layer of soft caramel in a pan as per the recipe above, let cool

pour a chocolate caramel layer (as per a variation in Dobzre's recipe), let cool

then pour another layer of soft caramel on top let cool.

Cut into bit size squares.

you could use the same size pan if you cut the recipe in thirds or use 3 full recipes but use larger pan. (if a 9X13in pan equals 117 sq. in. you would need a 351 sq. in pan).

I hope we all helped?

good luck

Luc H.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

You can do it easier then that. Rather then making three caramels for a single candy, you can do something akin to the old fashioned caramel and nougat spiral type candies. You can easily put a filling inside of a caramel. You'd make the caramel and cast it into a frame. Next, make a filling. This can be a nougat, chocolate nougat, chocolate ganache, peanut butter filling, anything. What you do need, though, is for the filling to have about the same consistancy as the caramel. Caramel is malleable at room temp (assuming you want a chewy caramel. If you want the caramel to be hard and crunchy, you can do that too, but thats a bit more difficult unless you know what your doing, but definitely not impossible) so you you can do a few things. You can make you caramel and cast it into a frame and let it cool completely. Next make up your nougat, and place the warm nougat on top of the cooled caramel. Let that cool completely (just a note, you would always put the warm nougat on top of the caramel, you wouldn't want to pour hot caramel on top of your nougat). Next you can roll up the two layers into a log, taper one end down to 1/4 inch (or whatever size you want your candies) and cut with kitchen shears that are slightly oiled. Doing this, you'd get a pinwheel on the cross cut section. So thats just one way of doing that.

Now were talking about chocolate. You could do a chocolate nougat, but theres a more practical approach. For a manufactured candy, even though it had a chocolate center, I doubt the center was 100% chocolate. Now I suppose you could have your cooled caramel slab and pour some tempered chocolate, then roll it into a log, and cut your candies. The chocolate set up and youll have your caramel with solid chocolate center. But realistically, I think the chocolate in the center might be a little bit more like modeling chocolate, like a paste. This is usually made by mixing chocolate with a little bit of glucose syrup. This way, you have your caramel slab that you made up, then you add your chocolate filling (the consistancy of which is like a paste) and then you fold the caramel over the filling (rather then rolling up all together, so instead of the spiral pattern you have a solid center of the filling) taper the log, cut, and wrap up. 

Im actually quite intrigued now. When I get time, im going to do this a post the result on my gallery.


----------



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

Luc_H said:


> I found Dobzre's recipe on the web.... maybe easier to read.
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/food/How-Make-Caramel-Candies-21745974
> 
> ...


Hello and thank you for the post . the reason real chocolate interests me is because of the excellent mouth feel, and flavor with the soft Caramel. Chocolate Caramell is different


Minas6907 said:


> You can do it easier then that. Rather then making three caramels for a single candy, you can do something akin to the old fashioned caramel and nougat spiral type candies. You can easily put a filling inside of a caramel. You'd make the caramel and cast it into a frame. Next, make a filling. This can be a nougat, chocolate nougat, chocolate ganache, peanut butter filling, anything. What you do need, though, is for the filling to have about the same consistancy as the caramel. Caramel is malleable at room temp (assuming you want a chewy caramel. If you want the caramel to be hard and crunchy, you can do that too, but thats a bit more difficult unless you know what your doing, but definitely not impossible) so you you can do a few things. You can make you caramel and cast it into a frame and let it cool completely. Next make up your nougat, and place the warm nougat on top of the cooled caramel. Let that cool completely (just a note, you would always put the warm nougat on top of the caramel, you wouldn't want to pour hot caramel on top of your nougat). Next you can roll up the two layers into a log, taper one end down to 1/4 inch (or whatever size you want your candies) and cut with kitchen shears that are slightly oiled. Doing this, you'd get a pinwheel on the cross cut section. So thats just one way of doing that.
> 
> Now were talking about chocolate. You could do a chocolate nougat, but theres a more practical approach. For a manufactured candy, even though it had a chocolate center, I doubt the center was 100% chocolate. Now I suppose you could have your cooled caramel slab and pour some tempered chocolate, then roll it into a log, and cut your candies. The chocolate set up and youll have your caramel with solid chocolate center. But realistically, I think the chocolate in the center might be a little bit more like modeling chocolate, like a paste. This is usually made by mixing chocolate with a little bit of glucose syrup. This way, you have your caramel slab that you made up, then you add your chocolate filling (the consistancy of which is like a paste) and then you fold the caramel over the filling (rather then rolling up all together, so instead of the spiral pattern you have a solid center of the filling) taper the log, cut, and wrap up.
> 
> Im actually quite intrigued now. When I get time, im going to do this a post the result on my gallery.


I do believe the inside was 100% chocolate, but I can't be absolutely certain, because I didn't do a chemical analysis. I just ingested the damn things, and they were good.

If anyone makes them, then you will have to send me a box of them, for me to tell you whether they're the right ones. My cooking equipment is limited. My home address is mediately available, to easily facilitate this necessary step in the experiment. And I welcome all reasonable attempts at this.

Very truly yours

Alex

The confectionary tester, taster.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

AlexB said:


> How to make one's, like those I had in England!!!
> 
> A friend of mine had some very fine ones, with chocolate on the outside ,and chocolate on the inside of the Caramel. Ones with the chocolate on the inside were best. Do you know of these per chance?
> 
> ...


I think these are what you mean  This is a store over here that sells British foods:

http://www.britishfoodsupplies.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=CAD031


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sylvia, two of us have already mentioned Cadbury's toffee eclairs, but I assume we're not on the right track because the OP is still looking for the caramels!

Personally, I've never seen anything here in the UK like what is being described, but it's years since I've looked at toffees.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

So, I got it all wrong with my suggestion of the Chokotoff which are the very best combo chocolate/caramel you will ever taste.

However, there's also this one from my own Chocolateland. Produced by http://www.trefin.com/

*Trefin éclairs, chocolate enrobed in caramel*





  








4475288.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 24, 2014








There's also Jersey éclairs known for a horribly chewy caramel and the tiniest flake of chocolate inside





  








b_369.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 24, 2014








How are they made? Still no idea...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Alex, if you click on the picture recipe that Dobzre posted , and if you would like to try making them , those are the same type of chocolate caramels I believe you are looking for. 

@ Minas , I'd love to see that in the gallery or a link here to it.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Ishbel said:


> Sylvia, two of us have already mentioned Cadbury's toffee eclairs, but I assume we're not on the right track because the OP is still looking for the caramels!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> Personally, I've never seen anything here in the UK like what is being described, but it's years since I've looked at toffees.


Yeah, I saw where someone had mentioned the eclairs, but didn't notice a description. So posted the link to a site that sells them here in the USA, and they had the description, which sounded like what the OP was looking for. I was born and grew up in England, came to the USA when I got married in 1973, and it did sound like the OP was describing the toffee eclairs.)


----------



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Alex, if you click on the picture recipe that Dobzre posted , and if you would like to try making them , those are the same type of chocolate caramels I believe you are looking for.
> 
> @ Minas , I'd love to see that in the gallery or a link here to it.


I would like to try to make them, yes . I'll never remember the exact one sI had in England, till I ask at some point .

Thanks


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

We look forward to your feedback and hope the recipe was what you were looking for.


----------



## alexb (Aug 28, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> We look forward to your feedback and hope the recipe was what you were looking for.


I'll try to leave feedback, I'm very happy with his forum . where do I leave feedback? and how to leave ? where? O, you mean feed somebody, because I've already eaten ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Alex, you can reply with feedback right here in this thread you started. 

Making confection is not the easiest thing to do but there are many here that can help you once you start . 

So glad you are enjoying ChefTalk, there is much to learn , even when using the search bar.


----------

